# Caudron CR.714



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2015)

Note polish emblem.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)

Yep .... the Polish CR.714 C-1, "White3" ,No.8547( I-205) of the Fighter Training Squadron (CWL) in Lyon-Bron, 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2015)

A great shot. This is another CR 714 of the Polish Groupe de Chasse I/145.



























Pic source: Myśliwcy - Forum dyskusyjne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2016)

Rochefort airbase 1940, Polish sqdr.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

2 Flugzeuge Staffelabzeichen Kennung Polen Kroatien Italien Luftwaffe Foto 6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

Foto Pilot am französischen Caudron CR.714 Flugzeug Beute Luftwaffe Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

Caudron_C.720

K- Foto Frankreich LAH ZZ Flugzeug Beute Caudron Luftwaffe | eBay
K- Foto Frankreich LAH ZZ Flugzeug Beute Caudron Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Dinger (Feb 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Caudron_C.720
> 
> K- Foto Frankreich LAH ZZ Flugzeug Beute Caudron Luftwaffe | eBay
> K- Foto Frankreich LAH ZZ Flugzeug Beute Caudron Luftwaffe | eBay


Very interesting photos! - Clearly not a "standard" Caudron C714 because it has got a fixed, spatted, undercarriage. No sign of the wing gun gondolas either. Neither can it be a C720 because it has not got the rounded, semicircular tail. Could it be a C710 or 712 prototype (although I though they had wing-guns also)? Or some strange hybrid C720/714 ?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)

It is not C.710/712/720/CR.714 or any hybrid but the Caudron C.690, a single-seat training aircraft.




















the pic source: Index of /image/idop/other2/c690

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dinger (Feb 14, 2020)

Wurger said:


> It is not C.710/712/720/CR.714 or any hybrid but the Caudron C.690.



Excellent! - Had no idea this version existed! You learn something new every day. Interesting to see that they had put sights on one, obviously for training purposes. Cheers.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2021)

Top Originalfoto, Polen, polnisches Jagdflugzeug mit Wappen , 2.Weltkrieg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Evraux




















org. Foto Frankreich Evraux Flugplatz Flugzeug frz. Jäger 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Frankreich Evraux Flugplatz Flugzeug frz. Jäger 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

S413 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Beute Jagd Flugzeug Morane Emblem Wappen Polen !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie S413 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Beute Jagd Flugzeug Morane Emblem Wappen Polen !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2022)

Good shot!


----------

